# Other payment options besides Paypal..?



## PaletteManokit (Apr 12, 2018)

Currently wanting to gain profit from art commissions, but for specific reasons I am not doing it with paypal, are there any other payment options that I could use to sell my commissions? And use to buy things online?
Please note I'd like something that a ton of people use (like paypal) and is also trustworthy
Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

You're hurting yourself and your customers by not using PayPal

If you insist. You can go with Western Union or Wire Transfer but expect tons of trouble


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You can go with Western Union or Wire Transfer but expect tons of trouble



Ah yes, the classic Nigerian Prince route


----------



## PaletteManokit (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You're hurting yourself and your customers by not using PayPal
> 
> If you insist. You can go with Western Union or Wire Transfer but expect tons of trouble


It's not that I don't want to use paypal, it's that I'm currently not allowed to. And if Western Union and Wire Transfer will cause trouble then I definitely don't wanna use them xD I'm hoping to be able to convince my parents to be able to use Paypal, but If I can't I'm hoping to find an alternative that's just as good. 

The reason I am not allowed to use paypal: A banker I know said it wasn't secure, he was telling me how (for example) if Person A buys my art and ends up not liking it, they can take the money they payed me back and still have the art.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Ah yes, the classic Nigerian Prince route


You're a genius


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 12, 2018)

PaletteManokit said:


> It's not that I don't want to use paypal, it's that I'm currently not allowed to. And if Western Union and Wire Transfer will cause trouble then I definitely don't wanna use them xD I'm hoping to be able to convince my parents to be able to use Paypal, but If I can't I'm hoping to find an alternative that's just as good.
> 
> The reason I am not allowed to use paypal: A banker I know said it wasn't secure, he was telling me how (for example) if Person A buys my art and ends up not liking it, they can take the money they payed me back and still have the art.


I've heard different back then there was a policy in PayPal stating that digital goods are not covered by seller protection program but I believe that changed now


----------



## PaletteManokit (Apr 12, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I've heard different back then there was a policy in PayPal stating that digital goods are not covered by seller protection program but I believe that changed now


So, do you believe it would be safe and secure for me to use PayPal, also if you use it (I'm assuming you do) have you ever had any problems like the one I stated above? (someone paying then taking the money back but keeping the art/said item)


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 12, 2018)

PaletteManokit said:


> So, do you believe it would be safe and secure for me to use PayPal, also if you use it (I'm assuming you do) have you ever had any problems like the one I stated above? (someone paying then taking the money back but keeping the art/said item)


Every artist I've dealt with uses paypal

As long as you keep information around you have a good chance of covering yourself should that one little shit decide to chargeback


----------



## PaletteManokit (Apr 12, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Every artist I've dealt with uses paypal
> 
> As long as you keep information around you have a good chance of covering yourself should that one little shit decide to chargeback


Alrighty, thank you for the info!


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 12, 2018)

I like using Prepaid cards.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 13, 2018)

All things considered, paypal is the best option. If you want another level of security, you can make invoices. Just know invoices charge a percentage fee out of the payment. But I have heard it protects you, the artist, and is easier for the buyer as well.


----------



## Yogoat (Apr 14, 2018)

I've always gotten the vibe that *reputation* is critical in this community. If someone were to swindle you by taking their money back from you after you finish and deliver their product, their reputation is at risk. They can get busted easily on Artists Beware and similar. They could try making new accounts and hiding, but man, there are some clever cats out there who can find that new account and link it up with their old, tarnished name.

If you're really concerned about it though, you could always print the digital good out and ship it to them. That kind of stuff is more protected under Paypal, right?


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 21, 2018)

Yogoat said:


> I've always gotten the vibe that *reputation* is critical in this community. If someone were to swindle you by taking their money back from you after you finish and deliver their product, their reputation is at risk. They can get busted easily on Artists Beware and similar. They could try making new accounts and hiding, but man, there are some clever cats out there who can find that new account and link it up with their old, tarnished name.
> 
> If you're really concerned about it though, you could always print the digital good out and ship it to them. That kind of stuff is more protected under Paypal, right?


So true


----------



## Folhester (Apr 24, 2018)

Never had a bad client!
Artists are usually most likely to run away with the money / cancel at the last minute, hence Paypal's buyer protection.

Though if one of your commissionners unfairly tries to get their money back, you still got the original PSD file. Every commissionner, honest or not, wants a unique piece of art: exploit that.
Tweak your file and publish it as a PTU base or a YCH several people can claim. That way you get your work paid, and the first commission you gave to the scammer totally loses its value!


----------



## James Fitz (Apr 26, 2018)

I use a service called Navy Federal for transfers but dont use it as a replacement for PayPal as Navy Fed is VERY selective (only service members and their families can use it) but ye... stick to PayPal if you can. Its not only used the most, it's an easy way to transfer from different bankers.


----------



## Rumby (Apr 26, 2018)

Google Wallet? Though it's US only.

There's stripe too but I haven't tried it because apparently the set up is not as easy as Paypal but heard commiss.io & etsy uses it so if you decide to use either site you could try stripe there. 

There's also Payoneer. But I have not tried that. Someone said it's a bit slower for payments to process though.

And I guess DeviantArt Points if you have a DA can work. But it's really only good for buying and selling commissions/adopts/ych on DA, but the wait to convert points from commission widget to real currency takes 15 days and well DA takes 20% so it's kind of a bummer compared to the others.


----------

